# 14 Minute Slippers or Lined Slippers



## pfromenthal (Mar 3, 2013)

This was loads of fun and really took about 15 minutes per slipper for me. I'm a little slow and this was only the 2nd pair, but it does go faster when you know exactly where to make your short rows stop and start.

http://www.northtipton.com/pattern6.htm


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Those are really great - love that pattern!  Ann


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Very nice pattern--too bad there isn't a pattern so you can knit them by hand. I like the fact that they tie-up.


----------



## Wellseasoned (Oct 16, 2014)

These look great and would be great for our Southern Hemisphere winter. I will have to do some. Last year I hand knitted some overly large, then felted them in the washing machine. I also did a pair on a loom, a la French knitting, and felted them too. They are such fun to make and wear.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks for sharing


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

They look like they would be fun to make, I will have to bookmark this for stocking stuffers! Thanks for posting them. Sharron


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Nice work and your yarn is beautiful.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Love these.....nice colors Tks for sharing&#128515;


----------



## Suemid (Jan 12, 2013)

They look toasty warm! Just wondering if I could convert the pattern to a mid gauge. I would probably make the man's size then it may come out a lady's size.


----------



## janeknits2 (Feb 20, 2015)

Pam, These are really cute. I too like the tie - helps the fit and adds to the cuteness.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Very nice, warm and cozy.


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

Thank you Sara, I have written the Slipper pattern in a notebook, and will try it another day. From, Susan, U.K.


----------



## Blue Pearl (Jan 25, 2014)

Slippers look great! I also love the yarn you used. I will have to give this a go on my midgauge knitting machine. Thank you for sharing the pattern!


----------



## pfromenthal (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone, the tie is an iCord and it's not really a functional one. But I thought it made it kind of cute. I'll be making pompoms, and getting some elastic to do some mods on them as well. Just a couple of ideas.
They are very comfy! This pair is on my feet of course and I normally wear a women's size 8 shoe. This was made on the ladies small, with the tensions like they say a 4 & 3. Funny thing is I was thinking of seeing what these same numbers would do on a standard, simply bc I don't have a mid gauge.
My next investment is a sock machine....found a Lagare 400. Can't wait to do a couple socks....
Thinking about Christmas early this year.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Cute, but my bad feet have to have a harder sole. DANG!


----------



## Jane75 (May 12, 2012)

Love these slippers . Made several pairs last winter but can't access site. Has anyone got a written copy of pattern that they can share.


----------



## britmaid (Jul 26, 2011)

GrammaAnn said:


> Those are really great - love that pattern!  Ann


hi Ann I tried to download this slipper pattern and evidently no longer exists -any chance of getting a copy 
thankyou Doreen in Texas


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

britmaid said:


> hi Ann I tried to download this slipper pattern and evidently no longer exists -any chance of getting a copy
> thankyou Doreen in Texas


Cathie Sanders is having major problems with her Internet server. Hopefully her site will be working soon.

FWTW, the first time I tried to make a 7 minute slipper -- similar pattern, but not lined -- it took me an hour and a half because I was still learning how to machine knit. Now I can do it in less than 7 minutes if I'm paying attention.


----------



## britmaid (Jul 26, 2011)

Maryknits513 said:


> Cathie Sanders is having major problems with her Internet server. Hopefully her site will be working soon.
> 
> FWTW, the first time I tried to make a 7 minute slipper -- similar pattern, but not lined -- it took me an hour and a half because I was still learning how to machine knit. Now I can do it in less than 7 minutes if I'm paying attention.


one of my favourite quotes is if all else fails read directions -im the worlds worst for charging ahead then finding it would be easier to read info at the beginning haha


----------



## redgem (Oct 27, 2012)

Jane75 said:


> Love these slippers . Made several pairs last winter but can't access site. Has anyone got a written copy of pattern that they can share.


Try this it was sent to me by reba as I was trying to find another pattern from the same site and had same problem as you, just change pattern number to 6 instead of 31 and wallah! hope it helps

I just did a search to get the link for it - http://www.northtipton.com/pattern31.htm

I copied the link, and then pasted that into the "wayback machine" website. Clicked on a calendar date that was highlighted and it came up.


----------



## redgem (Oct 27, 2012)

britmaid said:


> hi Ann I tried to download this slipper pattern and evidently no longer exists -any chance of getting a copy
> thankyou Doreen in Texas


Try this it was sent to me by reba as I was trying to find another pattern from the same site and had same problem as you, just change pattern number to 6 instead of 31 and wallah! hope it helps

I just did a search to get the link for it - http://www.northtipton.com/pattern31.htm

I copied the link, and then pasted that into the "wayback machine" website. Clicked on a calendar date that was highlighted and it came up.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

http://web.archive.org
http://www.northtipton.com/pattern6.htm in the search window
The slipper pattern shows on most circled dates.
Some of the other patterns are also there. Amy's Shawl and the no graft socks


----------



## marciechow (Mar 19, 2014)

would like to make these slippers, but when I click on the link it says 404-page not found
can anyone help, please


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Sure
I sent you PM's. 
Two actually because I hit 'send' before my brain was done processing....lol



marciechow said:


> would like to make these slippers, but when I click on the link it says 404-page not found
> can anyone help, please


----------



## henderpag (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Ann did you manage to get the pattern, I tried but the site was blocked.
They seem to be having trouble.
Thanks


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

henderpag said:


> Hi Ann did you manage to get the pattern, I tried but the site was blocked.
> They seem to be having trouble.
> Thanks


I have sent you a PM


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

henderpag said:


> Hi Ann did you manage to get the pattern, I tried but the site was blocked.
> They seem to be having trouble.
> Thanks


I sent you another PM.


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

They look really comfortable I'll have to try them! Thanks for sharing


----------



## draboo (Dec 23, 2013)

Azzara said:


> I sent you another PM.


Could you send me the pattern, also. All I get is a page 404 error. Thanks!


----------



## HKelley350 (Mar 1, 2015)

Love those cute slippers. Looks like they will keep your toes toasty warm during those cold winter nites! Oops--also having trouble with accessing the website.


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

HKelley350 said:


> Love those cute slippers. Looks like they will keep your toes toasty warm during those cold winter nites! Oops--also having trouble with accessing the website.


I'm having trouble too -- looks like she switched website hosting - hope she'll have it up soon - or post them somewhere else. I'd love to make a few for stocking stuffers


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

nonak said:


> I'm having trouble too -- looks like she switched website hosting - hope she'll have it up soon - or post them somewhere else. I'd love to make a few for stocking stuffers


Try this

http://web.archive.org/web/20150326035000/http://www.northtipton.com/pattern6.htm


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Oops, trying again

http://web.archive.org/web/20150326035000/http://www.northtipton.com/pattern6.htm


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Anouchic said:


> Oops, trying again
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20150326035000/http://www.northtipton.com/pattern6.htm


Copy and paste everything after blank">


----------



## draboo (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok, that works! Thanks!


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

draboo said:


> Ok, that works! Thanks!


You're welcome.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Very nice slippers.


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks! Would love to try it on my USM!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

I tried to make these and obviously did something wrong. Is there someone who has made them that could answer a few questions?


----------



## msaltmyer (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi. I think the links to the pattern are not working. Where do you think I can download it? Thanks!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

If you PM me your email, I can try to email it. I found it on one of my machine knitting sights, and posts from here some time back. You could do a search here on KP as well. Former post may have the pattern?


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Go to 
https://web.archive.org/
Then enter northtipton.com into the search box.

Choose a date from the offered dates. I chose one in 2005. It took me to the Welcome page. 
Then I clicked on Cathie's File cabinet.
Then I clicked on Patterns and Ideas.
Then I found the 14 minute slippers or lined slippers and I clicked on that to get the pattern.

I typed all the steps I took because I am not sure the direct links I will try to post will work. 
Direct link
https://web.archive.org/web/20060326135816/http://www.northtipton.com/pattern6.htm

or
https://tinyurl.com/yy8jyfaz


msaltmyer said:


> Hi. I think the links to the pattern are not working. Where do you think I can download it? Thanks!


----------



## msaltmyer (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi Rita, Thank you so much for the info you provided. I was able to see the pattern!


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

You're welcome.


msaltmyer said:


> Hi Rita, Thank you so much for the info you provided. I was able to see the pattern!


----------



## Civil (Feb 19, 2018)

Rita in Raleigh,
Thanks for this link and information. I was able to find the pattern.

Appreciate it very much that you took the time to provide the short link.


----------

